# one inch out of square



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There must be more.


----------



## metbid (Jul 31, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> There must be more.


I'm sorry, more what?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

metbid said:


> I'm sorry, more what?


 It wasn't all there when I first read it, perhaps you were editing it at the same time.
One inch difference on the diagonal means it is 1/2" out of square. So 2 posts would have to move 1/2" to be right.


Depending on what you are planning for the roof is some cases it would not be noticeable..


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

metbid said:


> I'm sorry, more what?


 Will the roof be hip or gable?


----------



## metbid (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. Yes I did edit the original post, I somehow posted it before I had actually finished. :surprise:

I was planning on a hip roof. I should be able to adjust my posts 1/2 an inch, there is a little wiggle room. 

Since the measurements L x W are the same, which side needs to move to get the 164" diagonal vs 163" diagonal to change?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

metbid said:


> Thank you for the replies. Yes I did edit the original post, I somehow posted it before I had actually finished. :surprise:
> 
> I was planning on a hip roof. I should be able to adjust my posts 1/2 an inch, there is a little wiggle room.
> 
> Since the measurements L x W are the same, which side needs to move to get the 164" diagonal vs 163" diagonal to change?


 Well that is a good question. Push 164" on the angle to the opposite corner until you have 163 1/2.:biggrin2:
If you have 2 posts tied in place and not movable then you would push the 164 toward the loose163 corner until you get 163 1/2


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

All 4 need to move.
This is to make it 100% correct.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> All 4 need to move.
> This is to make it 100% correct.


 What.???????????


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> What.???????????



Suppose you have a 4 sided frame and all the outer dimensions are correct.


If you pull two corners together to square it up, do the opposite corners not move outwards?


Therefore, to square something up that has the correct dimensions, all 4 corners must move.


This is to make something dead on of course.


Now, when it comes to framing, throw the roof on that thing and don't worry about it because it's only 1/2" out of square, not 1".


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> Suppose you have a 4 sided frame and all the outer dimensions are correct.
> 
> 
> If you pull two corners together to square it up, do the opposite corners not move outwards?
> ...


 Have you ever built a wall on the floor squared it up and sheet it
You put the bottom plate on a line on the floor and tack it in three place so it is straight. You check corner to corner, move the top side to side until square and tack it down and sheet it. 


If you are building lets say a cupboard, 2 sides top and bottom. Now you want to square it up. Place the back so it fits one side and nail it adjust the box so the back fits and the cupboard is square. 


In both cases 2 corners on one side are fixed.


----------



## metbid (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies. I am retired from a career in Data Communications, but love to build things and am learning as I go. My ideal job would be a carpenter/handyman just for myself and my kids.


Attached is a picture of the deck so far. The Master Plan is to now build the Gazebo at the far end for the hot tub, then build a three season porch where the hot tub is currently sitting, before the snow flies in Northern Minnesota.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

metbid said:


> Thank you all for the replies. I am retired from a career in Data Communications, but love to build things and am learning as I go. My ideal job would be a carpenter/handyman just for myself and my kids.
> 
> 
> Attached is a picture of the deck so far. The Master Plan is to now build the Gazebo at the far end for the hot tub, then build a three season porch where the hot tub is currently sitting, before the snow flies in Northern Minnesota.


 Nice deck compared to the deck how big will the gazebo be?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

To get a 90 degree angle on any layout of a rectangle or square such a deck, foundation, or gazebo posts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Figure the hypotenuse and set your posts dead on. A2+B2=C2


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> Have you ever built a wall on the floor squared it up and sheet it
> You put the bottom plate on a line on the floor and tack it in three place so it is straight. You check corner to corner, move the top side to side until square and tack it down and sheet it.
> 
> 
> ...



D'OH!...ha.....thinking about it in a stupid way...


----------



## metbid (Jul 31, 2018)

The deck is 10' x 30', the gazebo will be 9' x 10' sitting on W x L orientation. The 6" x6" posts won't be sitting on the deck. I am actually going to remove some deck boards and set the posts on concrete piers and lag screw them into the 2x8 joists. As you can see in the picture, the deck is basically a ground level deck.


Again thanks all for the input.


----------

